
To the proud owner of a Golang script scraping the hell out of PyPI - BerislavLopac
https://twitter.com/di_codes/status/1298754797529694209
======
phnofive
At least it didn’t take over three weeks to notice this 6x increase...

------
dbetteridge
Well, thats a paddlin.

Wonder if someone just forgot to rate limit their side project

